# VFD Lenze ac tech smvector troubles



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 30, 2018)

I figured it out. Cheers


----------



## 4ssss (Sep 30, 2018)

You have to hit reverse then enter then start


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 1, 2018)

4ssss said:


> You have to hit reverse then enter then start



Yes you do. Thanks


----------

